# Sierra Nevada Range At Dans



## jakester (8/8/11)

Dont know if this has been covered, have not been on here for a while but i have not seen it mentioned. A mate told me he bought some SNPA from Dan Murphys on friday and i couldnt believe it. Probably my favourite beer of all time available at a local bottle shop. Went down on saturday and got a six pack of the pale ale and IPA. The best before date was for june 2012 so its nice and fresh. My wife got me a case last year from an online beer store and cost $120 bucks, and tasted like it was out in the sun for three years before it got to me.
I know alot of people on here brew the clone and have not tried it, so heres your chance. Maybe not as good as drinking it fresh in the states but as good as we are going to get.


----------



## gibbocore (8/8/11)

hahahaha


----------



## DJR (8/8/11)

Yeah, it's pretty good

Btw support your local independent - tell your local bottle-o to get it from Phoenix (no affiliation just want to see smaller businesses succeed with good products ) 


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=56748


----------



## jakester (9/8/11)

oops, just seen a thread already on the topic. Must have skipped it, knew the topic would be popular.
DJR, our local bottle shops are only interseted in VB and Tooheys, so for me no choice but to go to Dans unfortunately.
And Gibbocore, whats so funny? Glad to give you a laugh though.


----------



## aktim (10/8/11)

The Dan's in Newcastle only received 2 cartons of each style. If you see it's for sale you need to move fast. I agree that only the Sierra from Phoenix is worth buying as the others are out of date and you have know idea how they were stored.


----------



## Snowdog (15/8/11)

They have a fair supply of Torpedo at the Brisbane Holland Park Dan's this afternoon.


----------



## aktim (15/8/11)

They must be getting a supply in Newcastle every week. Check on line and there were 22 Torpedo's. I zipped down and grabbed 12. Tasted great!


----------



## Silo Ted (15/8/11)

DJR said:


> Btw support your local independent



.... breweries instead !


----------



## katzke (17/8/11)

Can you find the Southern Hemisphere brew from Sierra? If not, too bad as it is a fine brew made with Kewi hopps.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/8/11)

katzke said:


> Can you find the Southern Hemisphere brew from Sierra? If not, too bad as it is a fine brew made with Kewi hopps.



I'm sure I saw a photo from Pollux the other day with his booty of brews, including Southern Hemisphere


----------



## Pollux (17/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I'm sure I saw a photo from Pollux the other day with his booty of brews, including Southern Hemisphere




Spot on my friend..............I grabbed mine from Platinum Liquor in North Straithfield. 


Check Sierra Nevada's FB page, it's full of info on stockists.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/8/11)

and who says booze plays with your memory ? 
Great store with such an eclectic range beyond the bog standard craft imports, my mrs just bought a couple of bottles of Norweigan IPA (Ok one was a double IPA) but sadly they were for an aquaintance in return for a favour. Might have to make sure I'm there when they are cracked open. 

They have a blog too. Adam is not exactly positive about his customers, and their obsession with IPA :lol: 

http://www.platinumliquor.blogspot.com/

**** it, Im going there now to try this Southern Hemisphere beer.


----------



## big78sam (17/8/11)

Went to the Dan Murphy's at Watergardens and they had Pale Ale and Kellerweis. I could only see a handful of cartons of each on the shelves.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/8/11)

Just sucking down a Southern Hemisphere Harvest now. Its, um, hoppy  

And there's my review.


----------



## Pollux (17/8/11)

Bahahahaha, I love the rant regarding people who mainly drink "big" beers...........I'll admit I am guilty of this at times.......Might have to expand my palate a little.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/8/11)

Pollux said:


> Bahahahaha, I love the rant regarding people who mainly drink "big" beers...........I'll admit I am guilty of this at times.......Might have to expand my palate a little.



I'm thinking of making a beer, labelling it *J.A.I.P.A*. and having him sell it in the store. :lol: 

For those who didn't read the blog: 

*J*ust 
*A*nother
*I*ndia
*P*ale
*A*le


----------



## big78sam (17/8/11)

I just had a pale ale and my reaction was "meh". Nothing special. No real hop character there. Maybe it was just the long trip from the US or the way this was stored have affected the beer...

Maybe it's all the IPAs I've been having recently  

Oh well, off to open a Brew Dog IPA!


----------



## Siborg (17/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I'm thinking of making a beer, labelling it *J.A.I.P.A*. and having him sell it in the store. :lol:
> 
> For those who didn't read the blog:
> 
> ...


I'd rather complain about customers coming in ordering nothing but IPA than bloody pale lager... He should change it to:

JAPL

Or maybe everyone who shops there can start buying nothing but sour beers, then he can start flaming something else.


----------



## DJR (17/8/11)

Hit up DM's Penrith today. Wasn't wearing a flanny or listening to Jimmy  

1 stubby each of Torpedo, Pale Ale, Brewdog Punk IPA, Alpha Ale, and an Abbey Ale to round it out.

They had the Kellerweis as well... no sign of the southern hemisphere. And no Epic pale ale  I must find some of that.


----------



## DJR (17/8/11)

Thanks for the FB page heads up

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sierra-Nevada-Australia/



> There are plenty of Sierra Nevada stockists in NSW (if your local doesn't have any you should encourage them to get it in). If it is the Southern Harvest in particlular you are after, you have 2 options... Leura Cellars and Platinum Liquor North Strathfield.



Of course - Leura cellars!


----------



## jakester (18/8/11)

I recently seen a list from Leura cellars with all their new beers. Definately a great range with plenty of Sierra Nevadas to choose from. The guy who runs the store will also deliver to your house.
And DJR, next time your down here in the Riff, make sure you wear your flanny and crank up the AC/DC, dont wanna upset the locals!


----------



## DJR (18/8/11)

Ivesy said:


> I recently seen a list from Leura cellars with all their new beers. Definately a great range with plenty of Sierra Nevadas to choose from. The guy who runs the store will also deliver to your house.
> And DJR, next time your down here in the Riff, make sure you wear your flanny and crank up the AC/DC, dont wanna upset the locals!



Cool... i will go up and check it out, after next payday of course...

That Penriff stereotype never gets old does it  Penrith is nothing like that anyway


----------



## mmmyummybeer (19/8/11)

Picked up some of the Sierra Nervada Range at Dan Murphy's Echuca. Pale Ale, Torpedo and Kellerweis. Yum Yum Yum :drinks:


----------



## chunckious (19/8/11)

Archive Bar @ Brisbane had SN Stout and a Porter which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Northside Novice (19/8/11)

Just seen uncle dans add in today's paper for online only sale for fathers day , got coopers 2009 vintage ale for $40 - 12 pack , nuclear penguin $160, bismark $180. And 
Glenfiddich 47 yr old whisky for , wait for it , 

$ 10700 !!!! 

Hmmm. Wonder What I will get dad this year ? Oh i had best rob a bank first


----------



## jakester (19/8/11)

Yeah, maybe none of the above NN, but i'm sure a case of Amsterdam will be within budget!


----------



## Malted (19/8/11)

northside novice said:


> Just seen uncle dans add in today's paper for online only sale for fathers day nuclear penguin $160,




Brewdog have them listed on their website at 35 quid. Who is the rapist importer?


----------



## drew9242 (19/8/11)

northside novice said:


> Just seen uncle dans add in today's paper for online only sale for fathers day , got coopers 2009 vintage ale for $40 - 12 pack , nuclear penguin $160, bismark $180. And
> Glenfiddich 47 yr old whisky for , wait for it ,
> 
> $ 10700 !!!!
> ...



I intercept your postie this week then


----------



## Northside Novice (19/8/11)

Drew9242 said:


> I intercept your postie this week then




if i were getting a freakn 10 grand bottle of booze, it would want to be getting delivered be a team of honeydipped beer wenches mmmmmmmm 
you can have the postie


----------



## Charst (20/8/11)

Malted said:


> Brewdog have them listed on their website at 35 quid. Who is the rapist importer?




Pretty much I haven't seen and TNP for under about $150. and it's a crown seal so you have to knock it all off at once i guess. you could re cap it but I think for that amount of alcohol and money they could have made it resealable.


----------

